# how many of u recommend grey-market buying of digicams...etc



## reddragon (Mar 29, 2006)

as the title says ...

*how many of u recommend grey-market buying of electronics goods such as digital cameras or like that ?*
we all know the price there is cheaper but the cost many be of quality/guaranty  so what will be your opinion ................u will go to grey market   8) *or* showrooms such as sonyworld  
before  spending +-20k ?    [/b]


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 29, 2006)

i got a 20k camera from grey market for 11k...

now if u are not a dumbass u can figure out what is original and what is not...  i would not like to pay double the money just for warranty.. when i know the product is same....

so u have to look at the difference and then decide


----------



## reddragon (Mar 29, 2006)

11k for 20k cam...*wow* thats great ........so you recommend for grey market buying..........._so 1 vote for grey market _      anyone else ?


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 29, 2006)

i dont think ur question makes much sense to any person...
because this is a totally personal choice...  
even if one has enough knowledge about technology to figure out fake/original, one might not want to get things from grey market.... so this is personal...


----------



## aadipa (Mar 29, 2006)

i recently got new DigiCam @ 24.5 K, same was available @ 20.5 K at grey market. But 4K for 3 years warranty is very good deal considering that camera I got is on easy finance scheme where I paid 1/3 amount down payment and remaining 2/3 in 15 post dated cheques, 0% interest.


----------



## pickster (Mar 29, 2006)

In grey market, even if the main product is original [i.e. The camera, etc.], the accessory can be fake. For eg., the man can provide you with fake battery, data cable, cd, mem card [fake may mean low quality], etc. So you come home after buying it, come to know the the battery su*ks, mem card ain't working, etc., you can't do anything. And if you go to the dealer, he may even not recognize you.


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 29, 2006)

aadipa said:
			
		

> i recently got new DigiCam @ 24.5 K, same was available @ 20.5 K at grey market. But 4K for 3 years warranty is very good deal considering that camera I got is on easy finance scheme where I paid 1/3 amount down payment and remaining 2/3 in 15 post dated cheques, 0% interest.



exactly... that is what i would have done... when u're spending 20k spend 4 more to get product warranty and support........

as i said... it depends...

and as far as the original question of this topic...

I DO NOT recommend it, i just got one... and said u should consider the option and see what suits you.... does not mean i am *recommending* it


----------



## reddragon (Mar 29, 2006)

hi @aadipa   can you tell me more about this ??which camera and which finance scheme it was ?( me also from 022)     I want to do the same as I think ...regarding this topic your decision is best .....


----------



## aadipa (Mar 29, 2006)

reddragon said:
			
		

> hi @aadipa   can you tell me more about this ??which camera and which finance scheme it was ?( me also from 022)     I want to do the same as I think ...regarding this topic your decision is best .....


I got Sony DSC-H1 (5.0MP, 12x Optical Zoom). You can get it from any Sony Authorized dealer with finance scheme, in my case it was from city finance and I got my cam from Vijay Sales.

Though I got cam on MRP, the memory card (Sony 1GB memory stick pro duo with adaptor for Memory Disk Pro interface of camera) I got from JJ Mehta @ 4K with 5 years warranty. Same card was at Vijay Sales @ 8K MRP  and same warranty.


BTW 0% finance is available on all sony digital cams.. Check their website for details.


----------



## reddragon (Mar 29, 2006)

so...........for digital camera noone will go to GREY market?


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 29, 2006)

hey i got my camera grey market.....
so that's not no-one


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 30, 2006)

I will prefer BUying It frm Original Shop
U will egt good Warranty n services frm them ..
Though GREy market one also gives good warranty but they takes lot of time in replacing or repairing it...
Also accessories may be fake


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 30, 2006)

Grey market is cheaper. The trick is to know the right person and the right shop. I have bought my DigiCam from grey market because I knew the person. If you know some reliable person only then go for grey market stuff.


----------

